

Request fron HN: A url forwarding aggregator. Anti government blocker. - GrandMasterBirt

In lieu of the recent US government censorships, is there anyone planning on working on a domain aggregation service, you go to a site (lets say domainaggregator.com or a specific ip address) and type in a url. The site tries the url, if blocked, it will then use an alternate URL. The URLs are posted by the site owners because this is a service to them.<p>As a bonus we can make plugins to all major browsers to use this service to automatically undo the US blocking of domain names. If you go to a site, and the response is the censored site, your browser will look up an alternative and update your bookmarks.<p>The site can be a known IP# so we don't need a name lookup.<p>My reasons:<p>1) They will pry my constitutional rights from my cold dead hands only.<p>2) The US has no right to censor something world-wide. Just like a single state has no right to criminally pursue anyone anywhere in the world for a local law that indicates that "inappropriate" content cannot be served to children.
======
papaf
There was a project to do this at the DNS level:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Root_Server_Network>

I don't know the history though or why the project was abandoned.

------
rarestblog
Quite possibly not a concern. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1946951>

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I disagree. There is a bill on the horizon to make this a concern yet again.
Even if the uses are legitimate, the US government does not have world-wide
governing powers.

------
alastair
there are a number of ICANN alternative dns roots -

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_DNS_root>

------
GrandMasterBirt
I am hoping for a future-proof solution. Something that steps outside the DNS-
level infrastructure and acts as a regular web service. If in some time the
service becomes moot due to something more useful, it would be better to just
use it as a database for bootstraping the better system (if applicable). I
just wanted something we can use fast.

